# Tiger Snail Question



## Davis (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, today I purchased a beautiful Tiger Snail and plopped him right into the bowl with my Betta. He moves around but I havn't seen him come out of his shell and I was wondering how long and hiw often do they come out of their shells?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure what you have is a Zebra Nerite snails.  Because there's no such thing as a Tiger Snail, unless you're talking about the species that lives on land and are not aquatic.

He might take awhile to come out of his shell, just wait for a day or so, if he hasn't moved in a day might wanna inspect, he might have died. One way to know that a snail has died is to smell it, the smell really bad, and you'll know for sure if it's dead or not.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I did see something advertised as a tiger nerite, just referring to the pattern of spots.

If it doesn't move at all after a day or two, you've probably got a dead one. The sniff test is helpful.

Also, mine seems to be in love with fresh cucumber. He sank to the bottom 3 hours ago with a piece.. and he's still chewing away.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

With nerite snails, you won't ever really see it emerge from the shell the same way apple snails do. Nerites never stick their whole body out/head. All you'll ever really see is a pair of hair-thin antennae. Apple snails are different. The body emerges and the antennae are thick and noticeable.

Nerite snail moving:









Apple snail moving:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it's very true, just entice out with food


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I had one of my merited be very shy for the first two days but has come around.

Keep in mind- a good environment for a betta is a 5 gallon heated filtered TANK. bowls aren't suitable for any fish to live happily.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I had one of my merited be very shy for the first two days but has come around.
> 
> Keep in mind- a good environment for a betta is a 5 gallon heated filtered TANK. bowls aren't suitable for any fish to live happily.


i agree


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I had one of my merited be very shy for the first two days but has come around.
> 
> Keep in mind- a good environment for a betta is a 5 gallon heated filtered TANK. bowls aren't suitable for any fish to live happily.


Merited = nerite.... stupid spell check. :roll:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a nerite with my betta in a 5 gallon mini-bow. Both are happy as could be. 

Do you have any pictures to see whether he is a nerite or not?

Is your bowl heated, and how large is it?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Try adding a small lettuce leaf to the tank, snails generally love lettuce. It may or may not go for it with the lights on but overnight it should have a nice feed on it. Remove any uneaten bits though at the first chance so as not to let them decay and cause water issues.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My nerite ignored the spinach I put in for him two days ago. I should probably remove it now 'cause I don't think he's going to eat it.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine sometimes eats the algae pellets. Not all of the time, though. 

He does love cucumber! ^_^


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I second the cucumber! I put some in and the nerite didn't release it until there wasn't enough left to hold onto.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have a fussy snail then. He ignored the cucumber too. The mystery snail eats it like a champ though.


----------

